# Sheds??



## Frostbite (Jan 24, 2015)

Anyone finding sheds out? I live in Northeast Ohio and have not found one yet, all the bucks I have seen still are sporting their racks.

Thanks.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Found a couple this week.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 24, 2015)

What part of Ohio did you find them?


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Coshocton Co.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

All of the buck I have been getting still have their racks and that's around 5 or 6 bucks. I check my cams about every 2 days because I'm waiting for a nice 8 maybe around 150 score to drop then hit the hill side.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 24, 2015)

That's how it's been around here. I saw 3 bucks tonight feeding in a cut corn field and they still had their antlers.


----------



## weekend angler (Dec 31, 2011)

Couple of questions about shed hunting, is a hunting license required and what steps do I use if I find a skull with antlers intact


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 24, 2015)

You do not need a hunting license just to look for sheds but make sure if it's private land you have permission from the owner. If you find a skull with antlers attached, you need to contact your local wildlife officer and obtain a permit for the antlers before you can move them. I recommend contacting your county wildlife officer and asking them the best way to obtain a permit/tag if you find a skull that you would like to keep. Good luck and post pictures!


----------

